# Re Steps E8000



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

My wife has an BikesDirect eHal with Shimano e8000 drive system and XT components all around. I've been thinking of adding an XT Di2 shifter and rear derailleur.

But...

She just had an error due to applying pressure to the pedals before the system initialized (W013 code). When looking up warning and error codes I saw W032 -- "An electronic derailleur may have been installed in place of a mechanical derailleur." "Power assistance in walk mode may be lower than usual." and finally "Reinstall the derailleur for which the system is configured." One of the notes indicates this may be an issue in certain regions.

Does anyone know if bikes for US sale have an issue with the walk mode when using an electronic derailleur?

Thanks


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

reamer41 said:


> My wife has an BikesDirect eHal with Shimano e8000 drive system and XT components all around. I've been thinking of adding an XT Di2 shifter and rear derailleur.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


I was told by a Shimano rep that replacing a cable derailleur with Di2 would require reprogramming by Shimano, and it was not something a normal shop could do. This was to get the Di2 to be powered by the ebike battery through the existing wiring, and to get the gear display onto the motor display unit. If you want to just replace the cable derailleur with a Di2 one and power it by the usual external Di2 battery, and have a separate wiring harness, that would work without reprogramming.

I rode a Pivot Shuttle with Di2 and it had walk mode, but that was a factory install.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Verify maybe it is a legal thing but i think walk assist is not activated in north america, ask your retailer.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

33red said:


> Verify maybe it is a legal thing but i think walk assist is not activated in north america, ask your retailer.


Walk mode is currently active on her bike. It works currently. This is a N America bike with a 20 mph cutoff.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

This is an easy fix if you have the Shimano SM-PC02 E-Tube programmer and a computer. Go to Emax tuning. They have a free download that will allow you to toggle the shifting from cable to Di2.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

reamer41 said:


> My wife has an BikesDirect eHal with Shimano e8000 drive system and XT components all around. I've been thinking of adding an XT Di2 shifter and rear derailleur.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


I had the bike shop install DI2 on my bike. They had to call into Shimano and Shimano connected into their computer and changed over. Emaxx software also allows you to do it on your own.

Walk mode before was very slow, almost not worth activating. After DI2 install, walk mode is about a 1/2mph faster than I can walk. In a way some times it's pulling me up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Do a search for esteps unlocker it also allows shift mode changing via app


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

jprider said:


> This is an easy fix if you have the Shimano SM-PC02 E-Tube programmer and a computer. Go to Emax tuning. They have a free download that will allow you to toggle the shifting from cable to Di2.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

